# Colombia halts talks with Coffee Growers



## Gio's Coffee Diary (Feb 27, 2013)

wasn't too sure where to put this: is there an ethics section?

El Pais - "Colombia Halts Talks With Coffee Growers" http://www.elpais.com.co/elpais/economia/noticias/gobierno-suspende-dialogo-con-cafeteros-ante-bloqueo-vias

Very interesting article (in Spanish so you might want to translate); leaf rust may be hurting production but it is also affecting the livelihoods of thousands who depend on the coffee industry.

**edited by Admin: The original article should be linked to and not a personal blog. 2 posts with 2 links to your blog...**


----------

